# Finally got my Blue diamond!



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey all,
Finally got my Blue diamond! Oh hell yea! He's around 4-5 inch's and I'm paying $125 plus sat shipping fee. I have some pic's that I had asked kathy(AS) to take, before I bought my blue. I didn't know aquascape had a kathy. Anyway the pic's kinda give you an idea. I'll have better once's he's settled. Thank's for looking. Gerrad


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on your new fish it's looking good already


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry bong! I mean Thank's Bong! Pedro wasn't around. I guess unconsciously I typed pedro. Probably because, alot of you guy's here. Have said, thank's pedro. But, Bong and alittle bit of kathy had helped me!


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

you can already see a lite blue reflection above the lateral line.
Congrats !!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

congrats Gerrad, hope you'll enjoy your blue as much as I did, since ours are from the same lot.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice fish man


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank's all.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Good luck with the little killer







to Pics forum


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice pick up and goodluck with him


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Finally got some more pic's. Clear pic's. The one I'm buying, has the red lower fin


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Gerrad, you should buy them all









the one you picked looks kinda unique with the slight concaved upper back









and the third one looks like it got some eyebrows going on there, LOL


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

looks more like a gold diamond, they all look the same. Very nice and beautiful either way!!


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I'm getting my blue diamond, next week. And, he better be a blue diamond! lol I'm sure he is, AS (aquascape) has alot of fan's so I'm not worried. I can understand, why some may say my blue diamond look's like a gold diamond. Because of the gold color on the gill plate's and the lower tail. But, if you look close on my blue. On his high back, you can see the purplish blue, and his eye's have the same color. But, once he's in my tank. His eye's will turn red.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ive never seen a rhom that doesnt have some blue when it hits the light at the right angle... nice lil guy-


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Good looking little beast.

Its really exciting to get new piranhas, in the mail, especially. Opening the bag, with a slight sense of dred, wonder if he's still alive.........only to open the box and see the little rascal in there, alive and well.

You look him over and realzie just how beautiful, and sinister, that little silver fish really is!

Then, after you've got him ready to release in your tank, its so cool to see him start to swim around his new tank, and start acting more naturally. What a good and satisfying feeling.

Nothing like it.









Congratulations.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Just in case if some of you guy's are unsure about which blue I'm getting next week. Here's a pic. At top of this post, I got some pic's. There kinda blurry. But as you go down you see a new set of pic's. The one I'm choosing is in that group of pic's. He could be the same rhom, from the first set of pic's. He's sweet!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

not to rain on your parade but it looks like an Irritan to me


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well...it isnt an irritans...the tail is wrong. It looks like a little rhom to me....all these descriptors people use are getting old though. Blue diamond, gold diamond...blah blah blah. I once had a purple quartz nattereri....I should never have given that fish away.

He is a cute little guy..


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well...it isnt an irritans...the tail is wrong. It looks like a little rhom to me....all these descriptors people use are getting old though. Blue diamond, gold diamond...blah blah blah. I once had a purple quartz nattereri....I should never have given that fish away.












I agree.

Regardless of what coloration is may develop, or in what capacity the coloration may change.................its a Rhombeus, period. And a good looking one, at that.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

it is a nice fish but the orange anal fin, clear eyes and very silver color reminded me of one. I tried to find the Irritan tail description on Opefe but didn't have any luck. If anyone has a link handy with some general characteristics please forward it on to me. I wasn't trying to knock his fish just made a generalization.
-g


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

chomp chomp said:


> not to rain on your parade but it looks like an Irritan to me


Don't worry it's definatly not a irratan. In fact, I'm not sure what a irritan is. I've heard of the name. You have to remember, it's only a baby. And, once he's in my tank for few day's, his red eye's will come in. And, it will most likely take a year, to really see the characteristic's of a blue diamond.
Found some pic's of a irritan. Young and adult pic's. Notice the solid black strip on the tail. Notice how the strip is near the body. On a rhom it's on the outer edge of the rear fin. Maybe the red on the bottom fin, threw you off. Because on a irritan, there's a bunch of it. 
TY for making me look at both species. Irritan's are nice. lol


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well...it isnt an irritans...the tail is wrong. It looks like a little rhom to me....all these descriptors people use are getting old though. Blue diamond, gold diamond...blah blah blah. I once had a purple quartz nattereri....I should never have given that fish away.
> 
> He is a cute little guy..


I just went to youtube and wanted to see vid's on irritan's. And, I happen to come across your vid. You have that many irritan's in one tank? Since you own them, you obviously know what to look for.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Eating Machine said:


> Well...it isnt an irritans...the tail is wrong. It looks like a little rhom to me....all these descriptors people use are getting old though. Blue diamond, gold diamond...blah blah blah. I once had a purple quartz nattereri....I should never have given that fish away.












I agree.

Regardless of what coloration is may develop, or in what capacity the coloration may change.................its a Rhombeus, period. And a good looking one, at that.
[/quote]
thank you. I also think that he is a good looking rhom!


----------

